# Samsung fordert Prototypen des iPad 3 und iPhone 5 von Apple



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

In dem Patentstreit zwischen Apple und Samsung geht es in die nächste Runde.
Nachdem Samsung zuletzt eine kleine Niederlage hinnehmen musste und sie Prototypen ihrer kommenden Produkte an Apple's Anwälte ausliefern mussten verlang nun Samsung das gleiche von Apple. Samsung will hierbei im Vorfeld klären ob Apple Patente von Samsung mit den neuen Produkten verletzen würde. Im Gegensatz zu den ausgehändigten Prototypen von Samsung handelt es sich bei Apple allerdings um noch nicht bestätigte Produkte.

Quelle:
Samsung: Anspruch auf iPad 3 / iPhone 5 - News Hartware.net


----------



## jensi251 (29. Mai 2011)

Das kann ja noch was werden.
Wäre aber eigentlich in Ordnung wenn Apple mal verliert.


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Mai 2011)

Anwälte bestechen und fertig!  Als ob nur die Anwälte einblicke bekommen.  Aber ich bin für Samsung.


----------



## PEG96 (29. Mai 2011)

Dann wird Samsung gehackt und die Fotos der Prototypen kommen an die Öffentlichkeint


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Dann wird Samsung gehackt und die Fotos der Prototypen kommen an die Öffentlichkeint


 
Kann doch Apple genauso passieren.


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kann doch Apple genauso passieren.


 Oder die Bilder der Prototypen gelangen "ausversehen" in i-net.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Mai 2011)

Als hättens sie nichts besseres zu tun.


----------



## SaKuL (29. Mai 2011)

Affig, mehr ists nicht.
Stellt euch das nochmal vor:
Jemand will etwas sehen was es noch nichtmal gibt und das klagt er ein


----------



## daDexter (29. Mai 2011)

Apple spinnt doch sowieso mit deren ganzen Patenten. Ich hoffe Samsung bekommt auch etwas als "Gegenleistung".


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Mai 2011)

Ist ja ne super Sache, der Konkurenz sein komendes Angebot zu unterbreiten zu müssen! 
Im Gegenzug hätte Apple ebenfalls geplannte Produkte, technische Details, preisgeben müssen!

Die spinnen doch, die Äpfel...


----------



## B3RG1 (29. Mai 2011)

Apple mit ihrem Patent-Wahn 
find ich ganz gut von samsung, prototypen gibts bestimmt schon und die Äpfel sollten mal eins auf`n Deckel kriegen


----------



## The-GeForce (29. Mai 2011)

Völliger Schwachsinn - aber solange die Dummen (Käufer) Apple jeden wurmverseuchten Datensammler zu Preisen die getrost als Raubrittertum bezeichnet werden dürfen aus der Hand reißen, wird sich nichts ändern.

Mir kommt nichts mehr von Apple ins Haus. Bei denen würde ich selbst bei einer stink normalen Tastatur noch einen Chip erwarten, der sämtliche Eingaben protokolliert.


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Mai 2011)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn - aber solange die Dummen (Käufer) Apple jeden wurmverseuchten Datensammler zu Preisen die getrost als Raubrittertum bezeichnet werden dürfen aus der Hand reißen, wird sich nichts ändern.
> 
> Mir kommt nichts mehr von Apple ins Haus. Bei denen würde ich selbst bei einer stink normalen Tastatur noch einen Chip erwarten, der sämtliche Eingaben protokolliert.


 
Ja, zutrauen würde ich denen das auch:

das neue iKeyboard mit eingebautem Keylogger!


----------



## Verminaard (29. Mai 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> iKeyboard mit eingebautem Keylogger!


 
Den Keylogger verkauft doch Apple dann im Store als iKeylogger-App.
Die Leute wuerdens eh kaufen und mehr geld fuer Apple.


Mit den Ganzen Patentsachen kann man doch die Konkurrenz ganz gut unter Druck setzten.
Funktioniert doch Prima, zeigen immer wieder Faelle.
Ich wuerde hier nicht mal Apple so sehr verteufeln, da nehmen sich die ganzen Konzerne ueberhaupt nix.
Egal ob Intel, nVidia, AMD, Rambus, Nokia, etc etc etc.

Schade das hier ein Schutzmechanismus fuer Ideen so missbaucht wird.
Marktwirtschaft und so... lol


----------



## Vortox (29. Mai 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Mit den Ganzen Patentsachen kann man doch die Konkurrenz ganz gut unter Druck setzten.
> Funktioniert doch Prima, zeigen immer wieder Faelle.
> Ich wuerde hier nicht mal Apple so sehr verteufeln, da nehmen sich die ganzen Konzerne ueberhaupt nix.
> Egal ob Intel, nVidia, AMD, Rambus, Nokia, etc etc etc.
> ...



Schlimmer als Firmen sind Patenttrolle, die sich einfach Patente einkaufen nur um gebühren zu kriegen. Wieso werden Patente missbraucht? Jede Firma macht das, guck dir mal an was zur Zeit an Klagen in der Mobilbranche abläuft. Es läuft hier nach dem Motto wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.


----------



## Revenger (29. Mai 2011)

Lol als ob MS oder Nokia nicht Klage eingereicht hätte, wenn Patentverletzungen vorliegen würden. Leute ich mag Apple auch nicht besonders, aber ihr hadet Apple, obwohl die nur ihrem Recht nachgehen!


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Mai 2011)

Sollen sich beide Firmen abschlachten, mir egal.


----------



## Re4dt (29. Mai 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen sich beide Firmen abschlachten, mir egal.



Das sehe ich genauso 
Diese ganzen Patentstreite zwischen irgendwelchen Firmen ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Revenger schrieb:


> Lol als ob MS oder Nokia nicht Klage eingereicht hätte, wenn Patentverletzungen vorliegen würden. Leute ich mag Apple auch nicht besonders, aber ihr hadet Apple, obwohl die nur ihrem Recht nachgehen!


 
Samsung hat auch ne ganze Riehe von Patenten. Sie haben bisher nur nie genau geschaut wer sie verletzt hat. Aber seitdem Apple das bei seinem größten Zulieferer gemacht hat schaut Samsung halt mal genauer hin.


----------



## Vortox (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Samsung hat auch ne ganze Riehe von Patenten. Sie haben bisher nur nie genau geschaut wer sie verletzt hat. Aber seitdem Apple das bei seinem größten Zulieferer gemacht hat schaut Samsung halt mal genauer hin.


 
Ich meine, dass Samsung damit Patentproblemen und Überschneidungen im Design aus dem Weg gehen will. nicht um dann zu klagen. Software Patente haben doch eher weniger mit einzelenen Geräten zu tun, oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Vortox schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass Samsung damit Patentproblemen und Überschneidungen im Design aus dem Weg gehen will. nicht um dann zu klagen. Software Patente haben doch eher weniger mit einzelenen Geräten zu tun, oder?


 
Wer hat denn behauptet das Samsung von Softwarepatenten redet?


----------



## Vortox (29. Mai 2011)

Samsung hat auf Apple's Klage mit einer Softwareklage geantwortet, soweit ich sehen kann. Das übergeben der Geräte hat laut Quelle nichts mit Samsungs Patenten zu tun, sie wollen wie von mir geschrieben Klagen vermeiden.


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2011)

Apple soll endlich mal einen ihrer Rechtstreite Verlieren! Was sie mit den Patenten abziehen geht gar nicht klar. Sie melden auf alles erdenkliche Patent an. 80% dieser Techniken hat Apple noch niemals genutzt. 
Das beste, es steht alles gaaanz Stolz im Netz. 

Apple hat nen Knall!


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich teile da die Meinung von The-GeForce, von Apple kommt mir nix mehr  ins Haus. Schon allein die neue Werbung: "Wenn du kein I-Phone hast,  dann hast du kein I-Phone" Vor allem diese : "Wir bieten die besten Apps an-, sogar zum kacken Geschichten" , als ob der Android Market die meisten Apps  nicht auch in gleicher oder zumindest ähnlicher Form anbieten würde.  Zudem kursiert im Internet das Gerücht das der Android Market bereits im  August 2011 mehr Apps anbieten können werden soll, als der App Store. Ich hoffe das  in dem Rechtsstreit Samsung mal ein bisschen Boden gut machen kann. Und  nein ich bin kein Samsung-Fanboy,  ich hatte das Ei-Phone bereits und finde es auch immer noch ein tolles  Produkt (die Verarbeitung war klasse, wurde aber inzwischen wieder  verkauft), aber mir geht dieses Rumgehäule gegen Samsung und das Übertriebene Marketing von Apple auf den Geist.


----------



## Anchorage (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ganz klar für Samsung. Habe auch eine Moni von denen.
Kann man eigentlich mein Profilbild sehen ? Weil ich sehe es nämlich nicht.


----------



## JawMekEf (30. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ja noch was werden.
> Wäre aber eigentlich in Ordnung wenn Apple mal verliert.





			
				Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Anwälte bestechen und fertig!  Als ob nur die Anwälte einblicke bekommen.  Aber ich bin für Samsung.



Signed!
Apple stinkt!


----------



## Explosiv (30. Mai 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz klar für Samsung. Habe auch eine Moni von denen.
> Kann man eigentlich mein Profilbild sehen ? Weil ich sehe es nämlich nicht.



Ja, wir können es auch nicht sehen. Vielleicht ist dein Monitor kaputt .

@Topic:

Samsung gegenüber bin ich Gönnerhaft, sollen sie ruhig weiter gegen Apple anstinken. Apple hat mich zudem noch nie wirklich überzeugt und gefallen, auch wenn ich mir ein I-Phone leisten könnte. Apps sind für mich kein Kaufgrund .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Anchorage (30. Mai 2011)

Nix Moni kaputt nur mein fehler. Samsung Monis sind einfach nur geil. Bin ein kleiner Samsung Fetischist.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist doch eher weniger das Firmen wegen Patentrechtsverletzungen klagen, sondern das inzwischen wirklich für JEDEN SCHEIS ein Patent ausgestellt wird.... Früher musste wirklich etwas neues an der Sache dran sein etc. (also z.B. einen Mehrwert bieten) damit man ein Patent bekommen hat. Heute gibt es doch sogar neue Patente auf Sachen die schon ewig bekannt sind, aber da wird ein miniwinzi Fitzelchen geändert und dann das komplette Konzept patentiert.... 

Das geilste ist aber, wenn ich Firmen wie Apple und Sony wegen Raubkopien etc etc rumheulen seh, die aber selbst MEHR ALS GENUG Dreck am Stecken haben.... Man muss sich doch nur mal anschauen, wer alles wen verklagt....

Solch heuchlerische Firmen... Ich sag auch nur mal Kino-Industrie... Denen wurde ein System zum aufspüren von Raubkopien über so was wie ein Wasserzeichen in Filmen angeboten, das Sie abgelehnt haben und später kam dann raus, das Sies einfach kopiert haben... GZ sag ich da...


----------



## Blacki (30. Mai 2011)

und schon im garten eden bewahrte gott die menscheit vor dem apfel...


----------



## Anchorage (30. Mai 2011)

Blacki schrieb:


> und schon im garten eden bewahrte gott die menscheit vor dem apfel...



Alta der Spruch ist Megamässig geil.


----------



## Thornscape (30. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kann doch Apple genauso passieren.


 
Was aber in dem Fall nicht weiter relevant ist, da die Samsung-Produkte ja anscheinend schon offiziell angekündigt wurden.


----------



## riedochs (30. Mai 2011)

Die Samsung Produkte sind schon ähnlich, das muss man eingestehen. Was mich an der Sache stört: Das Samsung Galaxy ist seit ca. einem Jahr auf dem Markt und jetzt wo die Marktanteile von Apple stärker schwinden fangen die an zu Klagen. Anstatt mit Innovation zu glänzen und Gründe zu liefern ein Eifon zu kaufen versucht man es so. Das erste Eifon war ja auch eine klare Innovation und hat den Smartphone Markt richtig belebt, das muss man Apple auch zugestehen.


----------



## mjx (30. Mai 2011)

Alter schwede ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.

ständig das gebashe ggn Apple. Wenn Apple ein Patent anmeldet dann machen Sie es weil es ihr Recht ist!!

Ob man es dann im Endeffekt nutzt ist das Problem von Apple oder nicht. Fakt ist, dass man ein Patent aber nicht so leicht kriegt!
Da gibt es gewisse Vorschriften die u.a. auch von Apple eingehalten werden müssen! Zum Beispiel bei einer Neuentwicklung muss es auch
eine Neuentwicklung sein!! Das heisst es darf nicht bereits vorher bestanden haben. Und ja man kann auf jeden Scheiss ein Patent anmelden.
Na und?? Dafür gibts Patente! Das man sich schützen lassen kann was einem selber gehört.

Und euer ganzes Gehate hat nix mehr mit wirtschaftlicher Denkweise zu tun. Hättet ihr ein Unternehmen würdet ihr genauso handeln.

Und ob ihr genau so wisst was Apple mit ihren Patenten macht? Wisst ihrs wirklich?? Wisst ihr was Apple in seinen Gebäuden macht? NEIN!

Also denkt mal normal und lasst den Sch**** sein. Ist ja nur noch zum kotzen hier..

und nein ich hab kein iPhone oder ein anderes Apple Produkt! und nein nicht weil Apple sch**** ist sondern weil mir ein anderes Produkt in seiner Produktivität und Individualität einfach besser gefallen hat. Das hat aber nix mit Apple zu tun!


----------



## biggiman (30. Mai 2011)

Blacki schrieb:


> und schon im garten eden bewahrte gott die menscheit vor dem apfel...



na sagen wir er hat es versucht  ,aber sie konnten nicht widerstehen


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Mai 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Sollen sich beide Firmen abschlachten, mir egal.



Sehe ich auch so, dann gibt es hoffentlich bald kein I-Geräte. Das sind eh nur Mittel zur Spionage die man selbst noch bezahlen muss.


----------



## SaKuL (30. Mai 2011)

Die spinnen alle! Warum ist wird nur Apple als schlecht dargestellt?


----------



## CHICOLORES (30. Mai 2011)

dwen die prototypen "ausversehen" im internet landen, warum sollte sie dann ein mitarbeiter noch im Cafe liegen lassen? *brainfucked*

die ganze Werbestrategie wäre vorbei .... der Satz "wenn du kein iPhone hast, dann hast du kein iPhone" die Milliarden die man in die Entwicklung solcher komplexen Aussagen gesteckt hat - alles wäre weg .... das lässt doch niemand zu xP

naja versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin Apple befürworter aber irgendwie ist das momentan so wie bei nem ehemaligen Schulprojekt wo "spionage" nicht erlaubt war und alle modelle von nem Kumpel von mir hergestellt wurden und 1 zu 1 identisch waren xP


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Mai 2011)

mjx schrieb:


> Alter schwede ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.
> 
> ständig das gebashe ggn Apple. Wenn Apple ein Patent anmeldet dann machen Sie es weil es ihr Recht ist!!
> 
> ...


 
In den USA ist das Patentrecht aber anders und dort werden Patente sogar von dingen angemeldet, wo du in der EU wohl keines bekommen kannst, dieses aber dann International besteht.


----------



## El Sativa (30. Mai 2011)

steve hat hinten soviel platz, das wenn du mit einem lkw dieser person einen "stupser" mit der stoßstange gibs, noch genügend platz zum rausrangieren bleibt.
Apple geräte find ich schon nicht schlecht. das was sich hinter apple verbirgt, nämlich dein multimediakumpel steve und dessen tolles vertriebssystem und der anspruch, das keiner soetwas nachbauen darf, kann mir sowas von gestohlen bleiben.
produkt = ok
Steve = (o)


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> In den USA ist das Patentrecht aber anders und dort werden Patente sogar von dingen angemeldet, wo du in der EU wohl keines bekommen kannst, dieses aber dann International besteht.


 
Das ist ja genau das Problem das ich angesprochen habe. Das Firmen alle Regeln auf Biegen und Brechen ausreizen zu ihrem Vorteil ist klar. Es sind halt gewinnorientierte Firmen. Was aber scheise ist, ist das Patentrecht z.B. in den USA. Allein schon das man ein Patent darauf bekommt das etwas ein eckiges Display und einen runden Kopf drunter hat ist mal total lächerlich...

Was ist daran bitte neu und innovativ? Knöpfe gibt es schon lange, Displays auch. Touch Display gabes auch schon SEHR lange.... 

Das sind einfach Patente, wo absolut nichts dahinter steckt. Auf die kann nahezu jeder innerhalb weniger Minuten kommen, da es einfach intuitiv angeordnet ist, und dazu eben absolut nichts neues bietet. In den USA bekommst du aber genau für so etwas oder sogar weniger ein Patent...

So wie willst du aber bitte ein "Smart"Phone bauen, wenn du kein eckiges Touch Display mit Knöpfen unten (der einzelne Runde muss glaub ich nicht mal sein) bauen darfst... Wird schwierig würde ich sagen. 

Und das sich Geräte ähnlich sehen ist halt mal total lächerlich, das dann als Grund für Produktpiraterie an  zu geben. Die Samsung Geräte unterscheiden sich schon sehr von der Machart von den Apple Produkten. Kein Mensch würde auch ohne Firmenlogo jemals die Dinger miteinander verwechseln. Das eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit da ist, ist aber einfach deswegen gegeben, da es halt z.B. beides Smartphones gibt. Es motzt doch auch keiner, das Schraubenzieher von 2 unterschiedlichen Firmen nahezu gleich aussehen, ODer Geodreiecke....


----------



## HerrWu (30. Mai 2011)

mjx schrieb:


> Alter schwede ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.
> 
> ständig das gebashe ggn Apple. Wenn Apple ein Patent anmeldet dann machen Sie es weil es ihr Recht ist!!
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß nicht genau, warum du dich so aufregst. 
Das Patentwesen ist ziemlich Komplex und bietet bestimmt die ein oder andere Möglichkeit ausgenutzt zu werden. 
Und genau das machen die großen Firmen, inklusive Apple. 
Da geht es bei weitem nicht um dem Schutz der eigenen Produkte. Da geht es um zusätzliche Einnahmequellen und die Schädigung von Konkurrenten. 
Da kann der Kunde mal gut, wann anders mal schlecht dastehen.
Und Apple hat ja gezeigt, dass sie wirklich alles und noch mehr patentieren möchten. Und daher auch diese ganzen Patentkriege in den letzten Jahren. 
Im großen und ganzen wünsche ich mir, dass die Firmen ihre Zeit und ihr Geld in die Produkte stecken. Da habe ich als Kunde nämlich am meisten von.
Und wenn ich sehe wie Apple eine Klage nach der anderen anzettelt, dann kann man sich als Kunde auch verarscht vorkommen und seinem Ärger ein wenig Luft machen. 
Du kannst es ja überlesen 

Edit: Im übrigen, warum soll ich mich in die Lage der Unternehmen hinein versetzen und die Wirtschaftlichkeit dieser als oberste Maxime ansehen? 
Ich bin in erster Linie Kunde, und da interessiert mich im Endeffekt nur das, wo ich am besten bei wegkomme. Sollen sich die Unternehmen doch in meine Lage versetzen und mal das tun was für mich das beste ist 

Edit 2: Was ich übrigens genau so schlimm finde, ist dieses Schubladendenken vieler hier. Inklusive dir. Sobald es in einem Artikel um Apple geht, wird man direkt in die Schublade Apple-Fanboy oder Apple-Hater eingestuft. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man positiv oder negativ eingestellt sein kann und das ganze halt für sich persönlich gut argumentieren kann?
Jeder hat halt andere Ansprüche und deswegen wird auch immer unterschiedliche Meinungen geben. Und alle Seiten sollte man akzeptieren.


----------

